# Airfix's new Blenheim



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Airfix 1/48 Bristol Blenheim Mk.1F. Eduard panel and belts. I made so many mistakes that I had to buy a second kit for replacement parts! I caused a twist in the tail while gluing the halves together in stages, warped the fuselage trying to heat it and twist it back, and had to saw off and replace the fuselage from the turret back; The kit turret dome was warped in the box and had to be replaced. I cracked the clear top hatch while painting and replaced that. I broke the antenna off in the last step of stringing the wire and replaced that. This took a week longer than I thought thanks to all that fixin'! 



Airfix Blenheim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, and, I HATE greenhouse canopies!! I messed up the masking, tho I tried to keep it from showing in the photos. :lol:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Still - it did turn out looking like a Blenheim...


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for declaring all of your problems. I would have never known this one gave any trouble. It turned out so well. It looks great. Another fine job I'd say.


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Despite the problems with the greenhouse canopy (not that I can see any), it turned out very nice!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

The Blenheim looks really nice. The paint chipping looks especially good (very subtle).

Phillip1


----------

